# Hole in the leaves despite EI dosing. What's missing?



## Zak Rafik (1 Jan 2015)

Hi
I currently doing EI fertilizers from aquariumplantfood.com
As I'm experiencing more GSA in my tank, for the past 2 months, I'm also dosing additional 1 teaspoon of Potassium Phosphate and 3/4 teaspoon of Potassium Sulphate whenever I dose my regular Macros. ( 3 times a week)

For the past 2 months, I'm also doing 2 water changes per week due to GBA and GSA in tank.
However I notice that my plants especially Water Wisteria has holes in its leaves. I have noticed this for the past 3 months or so. Please see photo below.

Can any member kindly advice what's missing in my EI dosing?
Thank you.

http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b631/Zak_Rafik/hole-in-plant_zpse968f08b.jpg


----------



## drodgers (1 Jan 2015)

I'm pretty sure thats a co2 deficiency or a nutrient .
However im no expert .
Your Wisteria looks very poor indeed It should have nice division in the leave (not sure what its called) In good conditions the full leaves start to divide.
Try dosing daily since I have my Wisteria looks text book and make sure you have good flow to the bottom and do 50% water changes
See the leaves on mine they started out as full .Hope this helps you!


----------



## Michael W (1 Jan 2015)

Hi,

The wisteria in your pictures have been grown emersed so the leaves will die back and submerged versions will appear.

EI should provide enough nutrients for plants, nutrient deficiencies could therefore mean a poor distribution of the salts in your tank. If there are poor distributions of nutrients there could also be a poor distribution of CO2 at the same time. Sometimes this could be remedied by dosing more or better yet improve the flow.

Since it is hard to differentiate from CO2 related or nutrient related issues, I have adopted the method that I have first heard from Darrel. This is known as the 'Duckweed Index'. It involves the use of floating plants such as Duckweed and Frogbit to monitor deficiencies in the aquarium. Since floating plants have unlimited access to CO2 and light, their success usually comes down to nutrient availability. If the leaves on the floating plants exhibit yellowing, one could add some KNO3 and  MgSO4.7H2O, but since you use EI, you can gradually increase the dosage until you notice a greening response. This method is really useful in a low tech setup if you want steady plant growth as opposed to rapid growth as you can dose just enough to ensure the plants are growing healthy by monitoring the floating plants.

This a thread in which Darrel explains the 'Duckweed Index' http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/duckweed-index-ferts-advice.21003/


----------



## drodgers (1 Jan 2015)

Michael W said:


> This is known as the 'Duckweed Index


thats awesome i'll defiantly watch my frog bit and duck weed!


----------



## Zak Rafik (1 Jan 2015)

drodgers said:


> I'm pretty sure thats a co2 deficiency or a nutrient .
> However im no expert .
> Your Wisteria looks very poor indeed It should have nice division in the leave (not sure what its called) In good conditions the full leaves start to divide.
> Try dosing daily since I have my Wisteria looks text book and make sure you have good flow to the bottom and do 50% water changes
> See the leaves on mine they started out as full .Hope this helps you!


Hi,
Yes my wisteria used to look like it a few weeks ago. Sometimes after a massive trimming of plants, the leaves look like this and sometimes like those in your photo. I guess it due to either not enough Co2 or flow problem, maybe?
As for the leaves becoming more "separated" I guess it depends on light. Please see the photo below. I got this from a supplier of aquatic plant.




Michael W said:


> The wisteria in your pictures have been grown emersed so the leaves will die back and submerged versions will appear.


The plants have been in the tank for 6 months.




Michael W said:


> This method is really useful in a low tech setup if you want steady plant growth as opposed to rapid growth as you can dose just enough to ensure the plants are growing healthy by monitoring the floating plants.
> This a thread in which Darrel explains the 'Duckweed Index' http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/duckweed-index-ferts-advice.21003/


I have read about this method before but my lighting is LED and I think the leaves will get burnt by the heat.

http://i1295.photobucket.com/albums/b631/Zak_Rafik/plant-detail_zpsd4a9be3c.jpg


----------



## Martin in Holland (2 Jan 2015)

I found that trimming wisteria gives it this different form of leaves and will not grow nice anymore, it is better to replant the tops (just cut the bottom piece off and replant)


----------



## Zak Rafik (2 Jan 2015)

Martin in China said:


> I found that trimming wisteria gives it this different form of leaves and will not grow nice anymore, it is better to replant the tops (just cut the bottom piece off and replant)


Thanks for the great tip.
BTW what do you think is causing the holes in the leaves. Lack of Co2 or flow or any nutrition in the tank. It's not widespread but only on some leaves of plants spread across the tank.

As of now, I want my plants to be healthy and a tank with BBA / GSA and BGA under control. I know one can't have algae free tank but I wish for one that's under control.
Cheers


----------



## Martin in Holland (3 Jan 2015)

Clive would say, "not CO2 or distribution" and I have to agree...
My Wisteria is growing great under only 1.5 T5 tube (covered half of the tubes with tin foil), so light isn't really needed to get good growth. With less light the demand for CO2 becomes less as well, but you still need good flow all around the tank.


----------



## drodgers (3 Jan 2015)

Martin in China said:


> Clive would say, "not CO2 or distribution" and I have to agree...
> My Wisteria is growing great under only 1.5 T5 tube (covered half of the tubes with tin foil), so light isn't really needed to get good growth. With less light the demand for CO2 becomes less as well, but you still need good flow all around the tank.


I tend to agree, because I've been looking at my plant and the lower thick portions are very dark and grow well .
Poor flow or turnover and lack of carbon is my guess.


----------

